# Hunting with the .177 vs. .22??



## Canyon85

Hopefully this is not overkill on this topic- I have been researching for days with no resolution...

Looking for a good hunting air rifle to supplement the firearms, for use on rabbits, groundhogs, squirrel, occasional opossum etc.

I like the lightweight / synthetic stock on the gamo whisper.

I understand that the gamo has some issues, though it is inexpensive and does have generally good reviews on power / accuracy.

The RWS, Beeman rifles are more expensive and/or much heavier than the gamo whisper, with apparently similar accuracy / power in the break barrel models (not necessarily looking for a gamo to last a decade, this is my first 'real' air rifle and I imagine that I will develop my taste for an upgrade within a couple of years).

So the question is, will the whisper likely meet my needs? Are other options such as the crosman NPSS better? Also, I bought the .177 whisper already, and am wondering if this might actually be sufficient at short range, (local shop owners are telling me that the .177 is actually better for what I want) for my query- or would I need to exchange for the .22?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Hard to tell not knowing your budget for this...

Either caliber is efficient enough for the task you have in mind, but I'd personally go with .22

RWS34 is a great starter gun, much better than any Gamo. Among Gamo models the only one I'd consider is CFX.

If I could only have one springer, it would be Beeman R9 (HW95) in either .177 or .20. Accurate, light in weight, reliable, and hold resale value for years.

When it comes to small game, I hunt exclusively with airguns. There are huge fun factor, challenge, and marksmanship involved. Anything from squirrels and pigeons all the way to foxes and *****.


----------



## Canyon85

Thanks for the response,

I could spend as much as $500 for the right rifle.

I really prefer the prospect of a lightweight air rifle (around 6 pounds or less) for accurate field performance from the standing positions (taking many more shots to obtain game - many 1/2-5 lb creatures as opposed to one 125lb+). Are there any higher quality lightweight rifles around?

I really like the sound of the R9, RWS 48 and 34's, though they weigh more than my whitetail rifle!

If I were to choose one of these more robust guns, I would go with the RWS 48, with solid barrel and a bit of extra power over the 34 with only 1 extra pound of weight. I would lean towards the .22 with this one.

Thanks again!
Andrew


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Well, RWS48 is between 8 and 9 lbs excluding scope and mount. This gun is a scope killer...

R9 is around 7 - 7.5 lbs. Truly do-it-all gun. Easier on scopes.

Don't go after the ultimate power in airguns, you don't need it...

Believe it or not, some extra weight in a springer helps in accuracy department.

Some BSA springers are around 6.5 lbs.

Crosman Quest is so-so, but weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## Canyon85

After considering your input, I think that I will go for the RWS 34. For a beginner airgun hunter would you recommend the .22, .177 on this gun (considering knock-down power and accuracy) or is it really a personal preference?

I assume that all of the RWS 34 models are of similar quality, (wood vs synthetic etc.) and that these matters are of personal preference.

Do you really believe the Crosman quest to be better than a Gamo?

Thanks for the good advice,
Andrew


----------



## Ambush Hunter

RWS34 in .22 is the way to go.

Both wood and synthetic is the same gun. Personal preference.

Crosman better than Gamo? Not necessarily but it is a lot cheaper. Gamo is overpriced.

Now, all RWS guns have a problematic scoping platform. You will need a drooper one piece mount for this rifle.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/UTG_Scope ... Shift/2298

Also make sure you buy one with a front sight covered by a globe. Older models had no globe protectors and it was not hard to break that fiber optic sight...

Good luck

AH


----------



## blowgunner62

If you are a beginner, I suggest that you go for a .177. It will do what you need, and shoots flat. The knockdown power isn't quite as good, but with one well placed shot you can easily take down everything up to *****. .177 pellets are also easier to find in your local stores. If you like to shoot high-end pellets, then you are not going to find them in either caliber at Wal-Mart. You'll have to get them from some place like Pyramyd Air.

If you think that you might want to go bigger than **** size, go for the .22. I don't have an RWS so I can't say which caliber is better in it. Ambush has one and suggests .22 so if I were going to buy an RWS 34 I'd get the .22.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Agree, either caliber will do the job if you do yours.

My favorite squirrel/crow/pigeon/rabbit getter is still .177 Beeman R9 topped with Burris Timberline scope. At 50 yards it still zips right through the game like it's a hot butter... I had pigeons fly off mortally wounded and fall dead several yards away, but .22, however, puts them down where it hits them... :wink:


----------



## blowgunner62

You're making me jealous! 

Ambush, looks like you just hit your one hundredth post.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Hehe :beer:

As far as .22 springer, my favorite is AirArms TX200MK3 topped with Bushnell Legend. Running at 18 FPE at the muzzle, it easily reaches out to 80 yards and hits small game with authority. I can push it all the way to a 100, but on a very good day and when I am "in the zone." This is one of the guns used in spring-piston class competitions but only in .177 caliber. Since I do not shoot FT class, I bought it in .22 solely for hunting at medium/long ranges...


----------



## spentwings

I've killed a lot squirrels with the .177 and it's more than adequate.
And although I've taken only five so far with a .22, I believe it to be a better choice especially if woodchucks and possum were also a possibility.
I don't have any experience with possum but woodchucks can be tough.
Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable shooting one with a .177 springer...maybe a .22 ...but even then I'd only take head shots.


----------



## Canyon85

I took the sweet deal on Pyramyd Air for the RWS 34 panther .22 w/ free scope upgrade and stabilizing mount and the big box of crosman premiers, and next day AM shipping for under $300 :beer:

The Gamo was $250 !!

Yall can count on some action shots


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Should have purchased just a rifle+mount. They always put s***y scopes and rings in order to gain in profits...I never ever buy combos.


----------



## spentwings

I took the same deal a while back...I think you'll like the rifle's performance/trigger. Scope ain't bad either but then I have a few TASCOs on my centerfires so what does that tell you.
The Crosman Premiers that come with the gun have been an exceptional pellet for me in all of my springers but hope you ordered additional brands/configurations. In my 34 it probably wouldn't have been necessary though...of the six additional tins I bought, all shoot great except Diabolo Exact which give me 1 1/4" vertically strung groups at 10 yds.
Welcome to Nodak's airgun forum! :beer:

An initial 10 yd target with 4 different pellets...shortly after sight-in...gun had only about 100 pellets through it. Discoverys were so-so.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Try some Beeman FTS, JSB Exacts, Beeman Kodiaks, etc. and see if your groups improve. You should have one hole groups at 10 meters.

Not bragging or anything but this is my *50 yards* group with .22 TX200 and FTS pellet. Five shots = right under an inch. It will do that all day, any day. 1/2 - 3/4" groups are easily achievable with the right ammo, scope, mount, rifle, and shooter combination. And of course if weather permits...


----------



## spentwings

Except for the Diabolo...probably not the pellets AH...just me and a new gun. :lol: ... although I did put 4 of 5 premiers almost in one hole
Nice 50 yd group...looks a lot like what I can do at 25-30 yds. :beer:


----------



## spentwings

AH...a target I shot today.  
Although I cud make the excuse the 34 isn't broken in yet or it's only scoped with a 4X...probably more accurate to say I'm not capable of shooting one hole groups at 10 yds with a springer...at least not yet. :wink: 
Did better with the Discoverys,,, but the 34 still really hates JSB Diabolo Exacts.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It's all about knowing your hardware. Keep practicing :wink:

This is a 40 yard target I've shot with .177 Beeman R7. As you know it's a low power springer of only 7 FPE. I aimed at the top orange dot. This is how much of a drop I have zeroed at 10 meters. Also I felt like the wind was dead, but it still shifted the group 1/4" to the left. Gotta love the airgun challenge!!!










This is 50 yard target I shot with a .25 W&S Patriot with *open sights*.


----------



## spentwings

Very nice!


----------

